# Are soundbars worth the money?



## dannieboiz

I'm thinking of getting a soundbar for my bedroom for the simplicity, does anyone have experience with them? Are they have way decent?


----------



## recruit

dannieboiz said:


> I'm thinking of getting a soundbar for my bedroom for the simplicity, does anyone have experience with them? Are they have way decent?


I don't have any experience of them but Yamaha are supposed to be the best ones to use, and also gets the best feedback.


----------



## dannieboiz

Maybe I should go demo one or even buy one and test it out. If they suck I'll return it.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## eugovector

Here's a whole thread answering (or trying to answer) the question you pose: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/27013-sound-bar-sound-system.html


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I definitely think auditioning a Soundbar is the way to go. Let us know what you think.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

I have never heard a soundbar in action although I know it will never replace the real thing, but it would be nice to be surprised if it perform as it says on the tin :bigsmile:


----------



## Toby Jack

If you are looking for the ultimate "all-in-one" soundbar system the Yamaha YHT-S400 is a great solution. It features a slim sound bar to fit in those tight spaces under your flat panel television and the subwoofer is combined in the receiver/amplifier unit! I was skeptical for a while but judging by the reviews, people seem very satisfied. I think this was a very clever move for Yamaha.


----------



## Moonfly

Another option for people interested in sound bars is something like a Budget AVR (which offers improved connectivity) and the go 3.1 by using something like the MA RoneHD and add in a sub somewhere you can fit it. Not quite as compact as just a sound bar, but improves sq and wont take up that much more room as well as increasing option in the system.

Jut something else to throw in the mix, and you could even add surrounds at a later date if you wanted that way, again choosing very compact speakers and wall mounting them.


----------



## Matteo

I have a soundbar in my bedroom. I did it for aesthetic reasons and lack of space. I don't watch a ton of TV or movies in there, but when I do, the soundbar is very adequate. I also have a set of surrounds in the ceiling which I don't have hooked up yet. The sound bar could use a subwoofer too, but just one more thing on my list to do. I think the bar looks cool and has great sound. 

matteo


----------



## recruit

For bedroom set ups and people who are very minimalistic they are the perfect choice apart from in walls, but that includes running cabling through walls, the new Pioneer Soundbar even has bluetooth for it's connection to the sub so no cables required, pretty cool in fact, I did hear it in the shop and it did not sound too bad at all !


----------



## lsiberian

I'd just get a stereo setup.


----------



## gsmollin

dannieboiz said:


> I'm thinking of getting a soundbar for my bedroom for the simplicity, does anyone have experience with them? Are they have way decent?


In MHO, they are half-way decent. Unfortunately, the half part that is missing is the surround part. Face it, the surround sound is coming from the front. Even when you delay it, and adjust the phase response so it has a diffuse and directionless quality, such as a reverberant field, it doesn't sound like a surround field. 

It ends up being a lifestyle decision. If you don't want to run surround speakers, then you should consider soundbars, but you absoultely should audition them, or buy from a vendor with a good return policy. The latter choice may be better because sound bars are pretty sensitive to your listening room and the setup details.


----------

